# Plaited Girl



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Quick drawing.. feedback appreciated.
fuzzy due to suck-ish camera.


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

That's lovely. A nice pose with good skin tone and nice contrast.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

